# Okular und drucken

## deranonyme

Ich habe seit kurzem Probleme aus Okular zu drucken. Ich kann PDF Files in Okular öffnen. Wenn ich aber den Druckdialog aufrufe und auf drucken klicke friert Okular ein. Fehlermeldungen kommen keine wenn ich Okular aus der Konsole starte. Hat jemand eine Idee?

----------

## mike155

Verstehe ich es richtig, dass Okular funktioniert, wenn Du es aus der Shell startest - dass es aber nicht funktioniert, wenn Du es über die GUI startest?

In diesem Fall würde ich /usr/bin/okular (temporär) durch ein Shell-Script ersetzen, das die Umgebungsvariablen in eine Datei schreibt. 

Dann würde ich Okular einmal über die Shell und einmal über die GUI aufrufen - und die generierten Dateien vergleichen.

----------

## deranonyme

Nein, leider nicht. Okular startet und zeigt auch Dokumente an, egal ob Konsole oder GUI. Nur der Druckdialog stürzt ab. Er ist einfach nicht bedienbar. Die Konsole liefert dazu keine Erkenntnisse.

----------

## mike155

Okay, der Druckdialog geht also überhaupt nicht.

Bitte poste die Ausgabe von

```
emerge --info okular 
```

Dann können wir sehen, wie Dein System aufgesetzt ist und mit welchen USE Flags okular installiert ist.

Ich nehme an, dass Du schon

```
emerge --update --deep --changed-use @world
```

ausgeführt hast - und dass dabei keine Fehler angezeigt werden?

Du könntest noch folgendes machen: schau Dir die Ausgabe an von

```
equery d qtprintsupport
```

Man sieht alle Pakete, die von qtprintsupport abhängen.

Ich würde okular, qtprintsupport und alle angezeigten Pakete einmalig neu bauen:

```
emerge --oneshot okular qtprintsupport <angezeigte Pakete von der obigen equery Ausgabe>
```

----------

## deranonyme

Das neu Bauen aller Pakete die von qtprintsupport abhängen hat leider nichts gebracht.

```
emerge --info okular 

Portage 3.0.20 (python 3.9.6-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop/plasma/systemd, gcc-10.3.0, glibc-2.33-r1, 5.10.49-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.10.49-gentoo-r1-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8350_Eight-Core_Processor-with-glibc2.33

KiB Mem:    32834356 total,  21239480 free

KiB Swap:    8372220 total,   8372220 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 02 Sep 2021 06:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 2ddadd01a2c6c0952f7869826627a49650324702

Timestamp of repository xwing: Thu, 02 Sep 2021 06:00:08 +0000

sh bash 5.1_p8

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.34 p6) 2.34.0

app-shells/bash:          5.1_p8::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.3.1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.34.0::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18_p11::gentoo, 3.7.10_p3::gentoo, 3.8.11::gentoo, 3.9.6_p1::gentoo

dev-lang/rust:            1.54.0::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.20.5::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.24::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.16.3-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r2::gentoo, 2.35.2::gentoo, 2.36.1-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            10.3.0-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.4::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.10::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.33-r1::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: --timeout=500

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

Local-Overlay

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 0

anyc

    location: /var/lib/layman/anyc

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

xwing

    location: /var/lib/layman/xwing

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

Installed sets: @system

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018"

ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BINPKG_COMPRESS="bzip2"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="unicode internal-glib pkg-config split-usr xml python_targets_python3_9 multilib systemd udev"

BROOT=""

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver2 -pipe"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

COLORFGBG="15;0"

COLORTERM="truecolor"

CONFIG_PROTECT=""/var/lib/mythtv" /etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx f16c fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=bdver2 -pipe"

DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS="unix:path=/run/user/1000/bus"

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DESKTOP_SESSION="/usr/share/xsessions/plasma"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

DVB_CARDS="cx23885"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--ask --verbose"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

ENV_UNSET="CARGO_HOME DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN GOPATH PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

ESYSROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -LtvP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp \${port:+-P \${port}} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/ http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64"

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

GTK2_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/frank/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/frank/.config/gtkrc-2.0"

GTK_MODULES="canberra-gtk-module"

GTK_RC_FILES="/etc/gtk/gtkrc:/home/frank/.gtkrc:/home/frank/.config/gtkrc"

HOME="/home/frank"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.34/info:/usr/share/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="libinput virtualbox wacom"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="abi_x86_64 prefix prefix-guest prefix-stack"

JAVAC="/home/frank/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/home/frank/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm"

JDK_HOME="/home/frank/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm"

KDE_APPLICATIONS_AS_SCOPE="1"

KDE_FULL_SESSION="true"

KDE_SESSION_UID="1000"

KDE_SESSION_VERSION="5"

KERNEL="linux"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SERVICE=":1.137"

KONSOLE_DBUS_SESSION="/Sessions/4"

KONSOLE_VERSION="210800"

L10N="de en_GB"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LANGUAGE="de"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_COLLATE="C"

LC_MESSAGES="C"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer"

LINGUAS="de en"

LIRC_DEVICES="serial"

LOGNAME="frank"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arc=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lha=01;31:*.lz4=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.tzo=01;31:*.t7z=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lrz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.lzo=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.zst=01;31:*.tzst=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.alz=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.cab=01;31:*.wim=01;31:*.swm=01;31:*.dwm=01;31:*.esd=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.mjpg=01;35:*.mjpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.webp=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.cfg=00;32:*.conf=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.ini=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.m4a=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.opus=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1"

LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1"

LV2_PATH="/usr/lib64/lv2"

MAIL="/var/mail/frank"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

MANPAGER="manpager"

MANPATH="/home/frank/.gentoo/java-config-2/current-user-vm/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.34/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/lib/rust/man:/usr/lib/llvm/12/share/man:/usr/lib/llvm/11/share/man"

MOTD_SHOWN="pam"

MOZ_GMP_PATH="/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/gmp-gmpopenh264/system-installed"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec|llvm)"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENCL_PROFILE="nvidia"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PAM_KWALLET5_LOGIN="/run/user/1000/kwallet5.socket"

PATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/12/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/11/bin:/opt/cuda/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="alpha amd64 amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 arm64-linux arm64-macos hppa ia64 m68k mips ppc ppc-macos ppc64 ppc64-linux riscv s390 sparc sparc-solaris sparc64-solaris x64-cygwin x64-macos x64-solaris x64-winnt x86 x86-linux x86-solaris x86-winnt"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/python3.9"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@linuxfrank.de"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="Paket ${PACKAGE} auf Host ${HOST} installiert"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root@localhost localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="mail:warn,error save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORTAGE_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib/python3.9/site-packages"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib/python3.9/site-packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="--timeout=500"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="btrfs.* security.evm security.ima        security.selinux system.nfs4_acl user.apache_handler    user.Beagle.* user.dublincore.* user.mime_encoding user.xdg.*"

POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13"

PROFILEHOME=""

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/home/frank/download/software/jdownloader2/downloads"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64"

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64"

QT_AUTO_SCREEN_SCALE_FACTOR="0"

QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM="raster"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -LtvP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/12/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/11/bin:/opt/cuda/bin"

RPMDIR="/var/cache/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26"

SANE_BACKENDS="genesys plustek"

SESSION_MANAGER="local/franks:@/tmp/.ICE-unix/214697,unix/franks:/tmp/.ICE-unix/214697"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHELL_SESSION_ID="ab93e9ae847c4c66ae56ae966654b14b"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_ASKPASS="/usr/bin/ksshaskpass"

SYMLINK_LIB="no"

SYSROOT="/"

TERM="xterm-256color"

TWISTED_DISABLE_WRITING_OF_PLUGIN_CACHE="1"

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* /var/run /var/lock"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi activities alsa amd64 amr apng asf aspell audiofile bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cddb cdr cli colord crypt css cups dbus declarative divx dri drm dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode exif expoblending fax faxonly fbcondecor ffmpeg flac foomaticdb fortran geo geolocation gif gimp gimpprint git glamour gnutls gphoto2 gpm gpssync gpu gtk gtk3 gui hbci hwaccel i8x0 iconv icu id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kwallet lame lcms legacy-systray lensfun libglvnd libnotify libsamplerate libtirpc linguas_de lm_sensors mad mjpeg mng mp3 mp4 mpeg msn mtp multilib multimedia ncurses nls nptl nsplugin nvidia ogg opencl opencore-amr opengl openmp openrc oscar pam pango pcre pcsc-lite pdf plasma png policykit ppds pulseaudio qml qt5 readline real realmedia redeyes reiserfs rss sasl scanner sdl seccomp semantic-desktop sndfile socks5 sound spell split-usr sqlite ssl startup-notification svg systemd taglib tcpd theora tiff timidity truetype twolame udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vdpau visualization vmware vmware-tools-windows vorbis webkit webp widgets wma wmf wxwidgets x264 xanim xcb xine xml xmltv xmp xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx f16c fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock greis isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput virtualbox wacom" KERNEL="linux" L10N="de en_GB" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LUA_SINGLE_TARGET="lua5-1" LUA_TARGETS="lua5-1" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-3 php7-4" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12 postgres13" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_9" PYTHON_TARGETS="python3_9" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby26" SANE_BACKENDS="genesys plustek" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vmware virtualbox" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="frank"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 ABI_X86 ADA_TARGET ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CALLIGRA_FEATURES CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CPU_FLAGS_ARM CPU_FLAGS_PPC CPU_FLAGS_X86 CURL_SSL ELIBC FFTOOLS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL L10N LCD_DEVICES LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LLVM_TARGETS LUA_SINGLE_TARGET LUA_TARGETS MONKEYD_PLUGINS NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL NGINX_MODULES_STREAM OFED_DRIVERS OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION OPENMPI_FABRICS OPENMPI_OFED_FEATURES OPENMPI_RM PHP_TARGETS POSTGRES_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS ROS_MESSAGES RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND UWSGI_PLUGINS VIDEO_CARDS VOICEMAIL_STORAGE XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_S390 CPU_FLAGS_ARM CPU_FLAGS_PPC ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm64 arm64-macos hppa ia64 m68k mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-macos riscv s390 sparc sparc64-solaris sparc-solaris x64-cygwin x64-macos x64-solaris x64-winnt x86 x86-fbsd x86-linux x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX bionic Cygwin Darwin DragonFly FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mingw mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:features:repo:env.d"

V4L_DVB_HG_REPO_URI="http://mercurial.intuxication.org/hg/s2-liplianin"

VBOX_APP_HOME="/usr/lib64/virtualbox"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vmware virtualbox"

WINDOWID="41943047"

XAUTHORITY="/home/frank/.Xauthority"

XCURSOR_SIZE="24"

XCURSOR_THEME="breeze_cursors"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP="KDE"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XDG_RUNTIME_DIR="/run/user/1000"

XDG_SEAT="seat0"

XDG_SEAT_PATH="/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Seat0"

XDG_SESSION_CLASS="user"

XDG_SESSION_DESKTOP="KDE"

XDG_SESSION_ID="5"

XDG_SESSION_PATH="/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Session3"

XDG_SESSION_TYPE="x11"

XDG_VTNR="1"

XSESSION="KDE-4"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq proto steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

kde-apps/okular-21.08.0::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="handbook image-backend pdf plucker postscript qml tiff -chm -debug -djvu -epub -markdown -mobi -share -speech -test" ABI_X86="(64)"

FEATURES="ipc-sandbox pid-sandbox sandbox unknown-features-warn news ebuild-locks unmerge-orphans parallel-fetch distlocks usersync usersandbox fixlafiles sfperms assume-digests binpkg-dostrip unmerge-logs config-protect-if-modified binpkg-logs protect-owned multilib-strict userpriv binpkg-docompress preserve-libs userfetch merge-sync qa-unresolved-soname-deps network-sandbox strict"

```

----------

## mike155

Die Ausgabe vom "emerge --info" sieht in Ordnung aus.   :Smile: 

Kannst Du PDF-Dateien von qpdfview aus drucken? Oder gibt es da auch Probleme?

----------

## deranonyme

Geht auch nicht, da selbe Verhalten.

Aber es gibt etwas output:

```

# qpdfview

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

kf.coreaddons: no metadata found in "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/applications.so" "Die Metadaten des Plugins '/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/applications.so' konnten nicht bestimmt werden"

kf.coreaddons: no metadata found in "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/desktop.so" "Die Metadaten des Plugins '/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/desktop.so' konnten nicht bestimmt werden"

kf.coreaddons: no metadata found in "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/applications.so" "Die Metadaten des Plugins '/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/applications.so' konnten nicht bestimmt werden"

kf.coreaddons: no metadata found in "/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/desktop.so" "Die Metadaten des Plugins '/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/desktop.so' konnten nicht bestimmt werden"

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

kdeinit5: preparing to launch '/usr/lib64/libexec/kf5/klauncher'

kdeinit5: Launched KLauncher, pid = 8372, result = 0

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

kf.init.klauncher: No D-Bus session-bus found. Check if you have started the D-Bus server.

kdeinit5: Communication error with launcher. Exiting!

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

kf.service.services: The desktop entry file "/usr/share/applications/org.gnupg.pinentry-qt.desktop" has Type= "Application" but no Exec line

kf.service.sycoca: Invalid Service :  "/usr/share/applications/org.gnupg.pinentry-qt.desktop"

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

Qt: Session management error: networkIdsList argument is NULL

QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100

kf.kio.widgets: Invalid url ""

kf.kio.widgets: Invalid url ""

kf.kio.widgets: Invalid url ""

kf.kio.widgets: Invalid url ""

kf.kio.widgets: Invalid url ""

kf.kio.widgets: Invalid url ""

.....
```

----------

## mike155

Gut zu wissen, dass es mit qpdfview auch nicht geht! Dann liegt es schon mal nicht an okular!

Es könnte an cups liegen. Du könntest dieses Paket noch einmal neu installieren und auch die Konfiguration prüfen.

Zu den Fehlermeldungen bei qpdfview: ich habe qpdfview auch gerade von meiner Konsole gestartet und eine PDF-Datei gedruckt. Es kommen keine Meldungen. Es könnte also sein, dass die Meldungen bei Dir etwas mit dem Problem zu tun haben. Vielleicht sind sie aber auch harmlos.

```
kf.init.klauncher: No D-Bus session-bus found. Check if you have started the D-Bus server.
```

Hier könntest Du überprüfen, ob dbus korrekt läuft. Manche Programme zicken rum, wenn sie nicht über dbus kommunizieren können. 

```
QStandardPaths: runtime directory '/run/user/1000' is not owned by UID 0, but a directory permissions 0700 owned by UID 1000 GID 100 
```

Die Meldung ist merkwürdig - gerade weil /run/user/1000 bei Systemen mit Systemd ein Verzeichnis sein sollte und eben nicht UID 0 gehören sollte. Bei mir sieht das so aus:

```
#  ls -la /run/user/

insgesamt 0

drwxr-xr-x  3 root    root     60  1. Sep 13:51 .

drwxr-xr-x 20 root    root    600  2. Sep 15:38 ..

drwx------  4 mike155 mike155 100  1. Sep 13:51 10001
```

Das klingt danach, als ob auf Deinem System irgendetwas mit der Session-Verwaltung von Systemd noch nicht stimmt!?

----------

## deranonyme

Ich glaube ich hab ne Spur. Die Frage nach der Herkunft von /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/applications.so verweist auf kde-plasma/plasma-workspace

```
# equery b /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/applications.so

 * Searching for /usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/applications.so ... 

kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.21.5 (/usr/lib64/qt5/plugins/kf5/kio/applications.so)
```

Das plasma-workspace ebuild bricht mit folgender Fehlermeldung ab:

```

r/lib64/libxcb.so && :

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: kcms/kfontinst/lib/CMakeFiles/kfontinst.dir/Fc.cpp.o: in function `KFI::FC::getFcString(_FcPattern*, char const*, int)':

Fc.cpp:(.text+0x2651): undefined reference to `FcPatternGetString'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: kcms/kfontinst/lib/CMakeFiles/kfontinst.dir/Fc.cpp.o: in function `KFI::FC::getFcInt(_FcPattern*, char const*, int, int)':

Fc.cpp:(.text+0x295f): undefined reference to `FcPatternGetInteger'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: kcms/kfontinst/lib/CMakeFiles/kfontinst.dir/Fc.cpp.o: in function `KFI::FC::getName(QString const&)':

Fc.cpp:(.text+0x3593): undefined reference to `FcFreeTypeQuery'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x3616): undefined reference to `FcPatternDestroy'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x3650): undefined reference to `FcPatternDestroy'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: kcms/kfontinst/lib/CMakeFiles/kfontinst.dir/Fc.cpp.o: in function `KFI::FC::bitmapsEnabled()':

Fc.cpp:(.text+0x3751): undefined reference to `FcObjectSetBuild'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x376e): undefined reference to `FcPatternBuild'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x377e): undefined reference to `FcFontList'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x3789): undefined reference to `FcPatternDestroy'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x3791): undefined reference to `FcObjectSetDestroy'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: Fc.cpp:(.text+0x37a5): undefined reference to `FcFontSetDestroy'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: kcms/kfontinst/lib/CMakeFiles/kfontinst.dir/WritingSystems.cpp.o: in function `KFI::WritingSystems::get(_FcPattern*) const':

WritingSystems.cpp:(.text+0xb8): undefined reference to `FcPatternGetLangSet'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: WritingSystems.cpp:(.text+0xed): undefined reference to `FcLangSetHasLang'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: WritingSystems.cpp:(.text+0x125): undefined reference to `FcPatternGetCharSet'

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/10.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: WritingSystems.cpp:(.text+0x166): undefined reference to `FcCharSetHasChar'

collect2: error: ld returned 1 exit status
```

----------

## deranonyme

So, ich habe jetzt plasma-workspace ohne fontconfig use-flag gebaut und drucken geht wieder. Kann aber auch nicht die Lösung sein. Nur fontconfig neu zu bauen hat jedenfalls nicht geholfen. hat jemand nen Tipp was ich noch machen kann?

----------

